# cake for fondant



## jodie (Feb 9, 2004)

i am taking a fondant class this weekend and i was told to bring my own 9" cake! :chef: 
I could probably just whip up a box cake for the class since the focus is on the fondant and not the cake but that would be no fun! My question is is there certain types of cake that i should or shouldn't use with fondant? Does anyone have a recipe they could share. My boyfriend is taking the class as well and we have a little friendly competition going. 
 Thanks!


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Jodie,
Grettings from DE! I hope my reply is not too late.

There are many different types of cakes out there. Some categories are: *Butter, High-Ratio (two stage), Geniose, Sponge, Angelfood, and Chiffon.* Fondant is usually applied in the loose state (poured on the top) so either one should not be a problem. You want to use a cake that will hold up a little for you. A geniose is a very soft, delicate, very much like the sponge and angel food, and would not be the type to bring! Stick with the high-ratio or the butter type cakes. These have tougheners in them (flour, milk, eggs, etc.-they contain protein which gives structure) and will give you nice clean lines Go with this and you'll never go wrong! Hope you enjoy your class!

Schoolchef


----------



## jodie (Feb 9, 2004)

I got your reply just a bit late (when i returned from class) but thanks so much for the info! I almost made the genoise! as i have been wanted to try it for a while now. 
but i decided on a white mountain cake recipe i found on allrecipes.com. i attached it below. it tasted pretty good. although the cook time listed below was waaay longer for me!

We learned about rolled fondant in the class. we covered our cakes then learned how to make roses, swags etc. it was FUN! 



White Mountain Cake
Makes 1 9 inch layer cake (12 servings). 

3/4 cup shortening
1 3/4 cups white sugar
3 cups cake flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 cup milk
5 egg whites
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon almond extract

Directions
1 Sift and measure flour. Add salt and baking powder, and sift again.
2 In a large bowl, cream shortening. Add sugar gradually, and cream until fluffy.
Add sifted ingredients alternately with milk and flavoring. Beat thoroughly after each addition.
3 Beat egg whites until stiff, and fold into mixture. Pour batter into greased 9 inch round pans.
4 Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Jodie,
Glad you had fun. I never messed around with rolled fondant before. I would like to take some continuing education classes in pastry arts one of these summers and master all that stuff. I really enjoy baking, pastries, sugar work, chocolate, and much, much, more! 

Looking at the recipe from your message it looks like a white cake? How is the density of the cake? Moist? I'll have to try it out in class in a couple of days. Take care,

schoolchef


----------

